# Grand Cayman advice for a Timeshare Newbie?



## tammymacb (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi folks!  Today is my first ever day on the Tug board.  I will be spending some time reading the FAQs but in the meantime, I'd really love some advice.

My DH and I own DVC.  We have an 11 YO daughter and take her several times a year to Disney and Disney's Hilton Head Island.

DH and I are also avid scuba divers.  We spend two summer weeks a year on Grand Cayman.  I'm very familiar with the island as I've stayed on West Bay, 7 Mile and driven to East End ( though not stayed on East End ).  While we were on island this August we actually signed papers to buy 2 weeks at Plantation Village.  Another couple ( friends of ours ) had also waitlisted for either of the two weeks.  Well, long story short, since arriving home, I have not been able to reach the agent via telephone or email.  Since the only thing we hadn't done was send money, I'm walking.  I feel like if it's this hard to give my money away, I may be setting myself up with problems.  ( The other couple has also been emailing for the last 2 weeks with no reply )

Anyhoo, I'm still looking to buy something on the island.  Problem is, I have no experience with any of the other timeshares ( besides knowing general location )

I've seen several ads ( including Morritts Tortuga dirt cheap ) for resales and I'm not sure of what direction to go.  

Does anyone have experience with the different properties and would like to give an opinion?  

I should say DH and I are pretty laid back, not terribly fancy and spend most of our time on island diving.  We usually do a 2 tank AM dive and then a PM or a night dive daily.  So, we've never gone for any "indulgent" accomodations as we feel we so rarely use the rooms.

Thanks for replies!


----------



## AnneG (Aug 27, 2008)

Well, I own at the Morritt's Tortuga on the East End, and have for about 10 years now.  We dive, and we love it.  We have stayed in, Hawaii (several island), Mexico (several cities) Aruba, St. Martin, Bahamas, and the Morritt's is really the only place we want to keep going back to time and time again.

Might I suggest you try out the Unofficial Morritt's owners forum.  http://morritts.17.forumer.com  in the spirit of full disclosure I am the moderator of the forum.  Never the less you have a lot of folks that would be happy to answer any and all questions.

There is a dive shop on site (the Tortuga divers), and the resort next door (The Reef) has an Ocean Frontiers shop.  We also drive over to the other side and do some shore dives.

Anne


----------



## dlpearson (Aug 27, 2008)

I prefer the 7 Mile Beach area compared to the East End.  For a nice (albeit not luxurious), affordable timeshare, consider 7 Mile Beach Resort and Club.  It's right next door to Plantation Village.  Trades through II.  Was completely renovated (with new furniture, granite countertops, new appliances, etc.) after Hurrican Ivan in 2004.

They have float weeks 1-50 so you're not locked in to the same week each year (which we like).  Maintenance fees are $650 (2 bedroom/2bath units only).  Check out http://www.7mile.ky/

You should be able to pick up an annual week on the resale market for around $5k.

-David


----------



## somerville (Aug 27, 2008)

Like David, I own at 7 Mile Beach Resort, and my family and I prefer the Seven Mile Beach area.  Unlike David, I own one of the two fixed week - Week 51.


----------



## tammymacb (Aug 28, 2008)

AnneG- Care to elaborate about Morritts?  What is the difference between the Grand, Morritts Tortuga?  Why so many resales?  ( I'm a tad worried about buying a $200 ebay Timeshare but I've seen it several times )

Can you give me a little info about the fees?  I'd like 2 weeks in the summer.  Should I buy two weeks or consider buying 1 week and paying an extra week of MFs if I want to stay two?

Checking out all the options.  

Thanks!


----------



## caribbeansun (Aug 28, 2008)

Even those of you that love SMB should be willing to concede that diving on the east end is superior - yes, no??

You can pick up summer weeks at the Reef at a relatively bargain rate however their mf's are higher than Morritt's.  There has been a lot written on these boards about Morritt's - you should do a search of past postings and decide for yourself if you are willing to consider it after more research.

I would strongly advise that you simply rent for your next trip and stay at either The Reef or Morritts and check out both of them.  That way you can experience the east end and view both properties without having committed to a purchase.  You either love the east end or you don't so even though the buying bug has you please just rent for at least one more year and see if it's for you.


----------



## tammymacb (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree 100%.  If I buy East End, I'll need to stay there first.  If I found something interesting in the Plantation Village ( 7 mile ) area, I'd buy this year.  If something came up towards West Bay, I'd be thrilled.


----------



## caribbeansun (Aug 28, 2008)

Have you considered the Grand Caymanian?  It's on North Sound so not an ideal location because you can't swim from the beach but it is an option and I think resales there aren't priced too badly.


----------



## tammymacb (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks, I'll check it out!  ( Still trying to figure out the best place to look for resales )


----------



## shorts (Aug 28, 2008)

tammymacb said:


> AnneG- Care to elaborate about Morritts?  What is the difference between the Grand, Morritts Tortuga?  Why so many resales?  ( I'm a tad worried about buying a $200 ebay Timeshare but I've seen it several times )
> 
> Can you give me a little info about the fees?  I'd like 2 weeks in the summer.  Should I buy two weeks or consider buying 1 week and paying an extra week of MFs if I want to stay two?
> 
> ...



Hi Tammy,
I'm not Anne but will answer some of your questions. We have owned at Morritt's Tortuga Club since 1994 and love the resort. It remains our favorite place to vacation.   We really prefer the east end of the island.

Morritt's Grand are newer buildings than most of the Tortuga units and are all oceanfront.  The majority of the Tortuga units are poolside units, so if purchasing resale you really need to check the unit's location.  Tortuga has three types: (1) Poolside units may be studio, 1BR, 2BR Townhouse (3 baths & 2 stories) or a 2BR Penthouse; (2) Oceanfront older wood building with either 1BR, 2BR Townhouse or 2BR Penthouse; (3) Oceanfront new Seaside building (1 bldg has been built but construction has not begun on 2nd bldg causing a temporary shortage of units versus owners). Some are selling oceanfront studios that do not exist until the 2nd bldg is completed.

The reason for a lot of resales is due to recent special assessments. There have been 2 SAs at Tortuga Club; 1 due to hurricane Ivan and a 2nd to refurbish the poolside units and bring reserve fund up to snuff.  The Grand just had a SA this summer to bring reserve fund up to proper levels.  Before the SA you didn't see many Grand units up for sell.

When comparing our MFs to those of other island locations we think they are reasonable. They have had recent large increases mostly due to the developer keeping them artifically low to help resorts sales. He is no longer subsidizing the MFs. 

I would agree with others advice about renting first at Morritt's or even the Reef next door and check out the resorts before buying.  If you buy a poolside unit you could probably get a bonus week in the summer (just paying MF for a second week stay). If you want oceanfront at Tortuga or the Grand, you will probably need to own 2 weeks. HTH


----------



## tammymacb (Aug 28, 2008)

caribbeansun said:


> Have you considered the Grand Caymanian?  It's on North Sound so not an ideal location because you can't swim from the beach but it is an option and I think resales there aren't priced too badly.




I think this may be a top runner.  The location would be perfect for us, close to the North Wall and away from cruiseshippers.  Anyone with info on this resort, I'd love to hear from you!


----------



## caribbeansun (Aug 29, 2008)

What specifically do you want to know?  I have stayed there and I know there have been owners around here from time to time.


----------



## tammymacb (Aug 29, 2008)

My biggest question about "floating?" weeks is availibility.

Owning DVC, I know to make my reservations at 11 months for busy times.  When we *thought* we were buying Plantation Village, we knew what weeks we would have.  It wasn't going to be a problem as we go on a dive trip every year over my birthday ( first week of August ) well, the weeks we got were the last second to and last week of July- so pretty close.

With a floating week ( or weeks ) how does making reservations go?


----------



## somerville (Aug 29, 2008)

August is not high season in Grand cayman, although better than early fall.  I have seen SMB summer weeks available on flexchange, so if you plan on going the same time each year, you should not have a problem making a reservation for that time of year, if you do it in advance.  You could always talk to someone in reservations at the resort to see how hard it would be before buying.


----------



## caribbeansun (Aug 30, 2008)

The GC seems to have both floating weeks and fixed weeks althought not a huge selection on the resale sites.

Sorry I can't speak to availability as I stayed there on an exchange through II years ago.


----------



## tomandrobin (Aug 30, 2008)

tammymacb said:


> Since the only thing we hadn't done was send money, I'm walking.  I feel like if it's this hard to give my money away, I may be setting myself up with problems.  ( The other couple has also been emailing for the last 2 weeks with no reply )




geez....I am real sorry to read that your deal feel through. 

Go with your gut, if a situation feels or smells bad, maybe its best to move on. 

Good luck with your search!!! See you on MO!!


----------



## caribbeansun (Aug 31, 2008)

*Be careful about unit locations*

You'll want to be careful about your unit location with the GC - some are on the "backside" facing the golf course but there's a big net to provide protection from golf balls - not great to look at and also likely not very good air movement as the wind typically comes from the east so is blocked by the building.


----------

